# I wish I wasn't me



## Fromheretoeternity (Apr 3, 2011)

I've been feeling that I'm stupid and everyone else can do everything better than me, everyone else is much better than me and look better than me. It's made me feel that I hate myself and wish I could just escape from my own body and become a completely different new person.


----------



## Fromheretoeternity (Apr 3, 2011)

Does anyone else feel like this or know why I'm feeling like this?


----------



## dreamsofsomeday (Apr 22, 2011)

account deleted


----------



## Fromheretoeternity (Apr 3, 2011)

dreamsofsomeday said:


> I know exactly how you feel, and I deal with this, too. I have for the longest time, since I was so young.


I've felt it for a while and at times I don't feel that way. Apparently when I was younger I use to be really confident and as I got older that all changed.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:group


----------



## Fromheretoeternity (Apr 3, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> :group


Awww.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

Yer I think i'm pretty s***.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

When you're 15 I think it's quite normal to feel this way, so don't worry too much. When you're as old as me, it's not. But unfortunately I do. I just told someone the other day that the only way for me to ever "get better" would be to simply not be me. I basically look at my life as a miserably failed experiment at the human experience.


----------



## milly525 (Apr 11, 2011)

Academically I'm quite smart, but when it comes to conversation with other people I feel like such an idiot  I always assume that everyone I talk to is way smarter than I am, and like if I do say something it'll be totally wrong, so I usually just keep quiet. I wish there was some way I could get this impression outta my head


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

^ This.


----------



## Fromheretoeternity (Apr 3, 2011)

milly525 said:


> Academically I'm quite smart, but when it comes to conversation with other people I feel like such an idiot  I always assume that everyone I talk to is way smarter than I am, and like if I do say something it'll be totally wrong, so I usually just keep quiet. I wish there was some way I could get this impression outta my head


I feel academically or when I'm having a conversation with anyone, their much smarter than I'll ever be so I can relate to you in feeling like an idiot when people you have a conversation with. I just think I'm an idiot that can't do anything right that I should just leave it for them to do because I'll probably not do it right.


----------



## shadow cougar (Apr 18, 2011)

slxx said:


> I just think I'm an idiot that can't do anything right that I should just leave it for them to do because I'll probably not do it right.


This.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

slxx said:


> I've been feeling that I'm stupid and everyone else can do everything better than me, everyone else is much better than me and look better than me. It's made me feel that I hate myself and wish I could just escape from my own body and become a completely different new person.


Depression.

You may not want to be you, but if you could instantly switch places with another human, there's definitely no guarantee that you'd suddenly be someone "better"...in fact, there's an excellent chance you'd end up trading places with a 10 year old in a 3rd world country whose choices for lunch are garbage or...garbage.

You don't know how lucky you are to be you.


----------



## Fromheretoeternity (Apr 3, 2011)

the cheat said:


> Depression.
> 
> You may not want to be you, but if you could instantly switch places with another human, there's definitely no guarantee that you'd suddenly be someone "better"...in fact, there's an excellent chance you'd end up trading places with a 10 year old in a 3rd world country whose choices for lunch are garbage or...garbage.
> 
> You don't know how lucky you are to be you.


I just feel that I would be a better person and that I wouldn't be so stupid and be a lot more intelligent. I know that I am lucky to not live in a 3rd world country with nothing to eat but I hate feeling that I am a complete idiot. I just want to be a completely different new person. I hate others thinking that I'm beyond stupid.


----------



## highness (Mar 29, 2011)

you should believe in your self 
also , stop saying to your self ' I am stupid or idiot ' and stop comparing your self to other poeple 
remember no one is perfect 
try to change your life

visit this it is will be helpful 
http://www.selfmiracle.com/


----------



## Fromheretoeternity (Apr 3, 2011)

highness said:


> you should believe in your self
> also , stop saying to your self ' I am stupid or idiot ' and stop comparing your self to other poeple
> remember no one is perfect
> try to change your life
> ...


Its harder than you think to believe in yourself. I know I'm stupid, I've been told a thousand times and its only because it seems like everyone else is smarter than me. Thanks anyway.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

slxx said:


> Its harder than you think to believe in yourself. I know I'm stupid, I've been told a thousand times and its only because it seems like everyone else is smarter than me. Thanks anyway.


You believe them? Why don't you believe us, when we say you're not stupid?

The words people use to describe you are only accurate if you agree with them.
You also have to question the motives of people telling you negative things about yourself...chances are, most of the people want to keep you down because it makes them feel better to have someone underneath them...and the easiest way to put someone underneath you is to convince them that's where they belong.

It is hard to change your self-beliefs. It's hard to climb a mountain...but mountain climbers don't ascend in one giant step..it's a large series of small steps, beginning with one.

That first step for you can be to acknowledge that maybe you don't know enough about yourself to make a judgement like "I'm stupid". Once you realize the possibility that you're wrong, it can really open your eyes.


----------



## Fromheretoeternity (Apr 3, 2011)

the cheat said:


> You believe them? Why don't you believe us, when we say you're not stupid?
> 
> The words people use to describe you are only accurate if you agree with them.
> You also have to question the motives of people telling you negative things about yourself...chances are, most of the people want to keep you down because it makes them feel better to have someone underneath them...and the easiest way to put someone underneath you is to convince them that's where they belong.
> ...


 Yes because you don't know me and it is possible but a lot of people say that I am.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

I know how you feel.

I've decided that I'm just gonna create myself and be who I wanna be.


----------



## Fromheretoeternity (Apr 3, 2011)

spacebound_rocketship said:


> I know how you feel.
> 
> I've decided that I'm just gonna create myself and be who I wanna be.


I try to do that but others just bring me down.


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

slxx said:


> I've been feeling that I'm stupid and everyone else can do everything better than me, everyone else is much better than me and look better than me. It's made me feel that I hate myself and wish I could just escape from my own body and become a completely different new person.


i feel the same way sometimes :|


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

why us? why are we the ones to suffer? i just wanna be normal. Things most people take for granted like conversations and fitting in are the things that i long for the most.


----------



## JoeyGreen (Apr 15, 2011)

Take this advice from a very old man: Don't compare yourself to others and you will fare much better in life. 

Compare yourself to yourself. Compare yourself to the you of last week and last year. 

Write down 3 goals that you want to achieve by next year, make it specific and don't make it more than 3.

- More than 3 goals and you will overwhelm yourself.
- Less than 3 goals and you will never get to it

Than write everything you need to do to accomplish your goals.

With this in hand, write what you are going to do in the next 3 months, the 3 months after that until you reach 12 months.

Also understand, everybody and I mean everybody does not have 1 clue as to what they are doing, if they do it is only because of years of practice and accomplishing their goals.

As for looking better than you, that is your own perspective. Just remember this: "I think, therefore I am". To me I am the most sexiest and handsomest man that ever lived and my wife thinks the same but only because I think I am. It all starts with you.

Joey


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

You're so young, a load of people your age feel the same! It's scary I know, but embrace what you got more then what you don't got  It's the best way to do it!

Just try your best to stay out of peer pressure as a teen and you'll feel rewarded when you're done the whole dang highschool period.

I wish you luck! It's a hard task, I had troubles like that around that age too you can do it! :boogie


----------



## Fromheretoeternity (Apr 3, 2011)

ValiantThor said:


> why us? why are we the ones to suffer? i just wanna be normal. Things most people take for granted like conversations and fitting in are the things that i long for the most.


I know exactly how you feel.

Joeygreen; Thanks for your advise. 

Devil; thanks.


----------



## ItsMeLucy (May 11, 2016)

I understand how you feel, I'm bullied, I get told I'm ugly and worthless every day. When I get home all I do is cry, no one realises that what they are saying can really effect people, especially mentally. I always wish I could be someone else, and I just wish someone could accept me for me. :frown2:


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

I can relate.


----------

